# cheap wine



## elioayla (Oct 7, 2013)

This song by Charlie Parr is amazing.




All these old ladies, come in here and buy cheap wine. Aint no better than all these bums come in here and buy cheap wine. Snowfall clear the sidewalks and the entryway for all the old folks, the bums and the hustlers and the road kids. Wish I could buy a boat and just float away


----------



## Ash Ludd (Oct 7, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------

